# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Перестал работать интернет? Антивирус avast по ошибке удаляет драйвер tcpip.sys

## Ilya Shabanov

Вчера произошло одно из самых эпичных ложных срабатываний в истории. Антивирус avast получив новое обновление под Windows XP удалял драйвер tcpip.sys как вредоносную программу. В результате на компьютере переставала работать сеть.

http://www.anti-malware.ru/forum/ind...howtopic=24588
http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=110770.0

Как оказалось, масштаб проблемы оказался намного больше, чем показалось вчера. У меня лично пострадали таким образом некоторые знакомые.

Конечно, никакой вредоносности в  tcpip.sys  нет, это *ложное срабатывание*.

Всем кто пострадал, рекомендую откатится к ближайшей точке восстановления (если она была создана) или же восстановить драйвер  tcpip.sys вручную.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*

*Решение проблемы:*

Скачайте файл по ссылке: http://avast-russia.com/files/tcpiprestore/avastfix.zip (Windows XP SP3)

Инструкция:

Скачать и распаковать архив на неисправном компьютере/ноутбуке(правой кнопкой мыши по файлу - "извлечь всё).

Отключить Avast: нажать правой кнопкой мыши на значок аваста возле часов выбрать "управление экранами avast", далее выбрать "отключение навсегда";
Запустить файл fixtcpip.bat, который находится внутри распакованной Вами папки, после этого компьютер перезагрузится;

Обновить базы Avast до последней версии (нажать двойным щелчком на значок аваста возле часов, выбрать "обслуживание" - "обновить" - "обновить модуль сканирования и определения вирусов"), включить avast: правой кнопкой мыши на значок аваста возле часов выбрать "управление экранами avast", далее выбрать "включить все экраны".

 _____________________________
ВНИМАНИЕ! В очень редких случаях у Вас может быть установлена "старая" операционная Windows XP со вторым сервис-паком(Windows XP SP2), тогда Вам надо скачать файл по ссылке: http://avast-russia.com/files/tcpipr...vastfixSP2.zip. Если Вы не знаете какая у Вас версия операционной системы XP SP2 или XP SP3, то Вы можете об этом узнать из свойств компьютера: нажмите Пуск - щелчок правой кнопкой мышки по "Мой компьютер" - выбрать "свойства" и там будет написано какой у Вас Service Pack - 2 или 3.

----------

*mrak74*,  outpost,  Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Как показало небольшое расследование, avast валил сеть только у пиратских сборок Windows XP от от VovanMegaHacker666 с модифицированным tcpip.sys (патч называется Half-open limit fix). Поэтому проблема и затронула рунет.

Еще один пример, почему НЕ стоит использовать старую, да еще и пиратскую операционную систему.

----------

*mrak74*,  *PavelA*,  *Techno*,  Val_Ery

----------


## Matias

> avast валил сеть только у пиратских сборок Windows XP с модифицированным tcpip.sys (патч называется Half-open limit fix).


Что-то я вас не понял. Насколько мне известно, между применением вышеуказанного патча и пиратской копией Windows XP нет непосредственной связи. Патч применяют даже владельцы лицензионных копий Windows. Ведь через торренты распространяется не только пиратское ПО, но и различные бесплатные программы (например, LibreOffice). Правда, лично я торрентами не пользуюсь.

----------


## sergey888

> Что-то я вас не понял. Насколько мне известно, между применением вышеуказанного патча и пиратской копией Windows XP нет непосредственной связи. Патч применяют даже владельцы лицензионных копий Windows. Ведь через торренты распространяется не только пиратское ПО, но и различные бесплатные программы (например, LibreOffice). Правда, лично я торрентами не пользуюсь.


Вы правы патч можно использовать и на лицензионной копии винды, только я так и не понял для чего это делать. Когда то я сам считал, что при применении этого патча скорость увеличивается, но это самообман. Он ничего не меняет, а если скорость ниже заявленной, то скорее всего или провайдер режет или модем не правильно настроен  :Wink: 
Ах да, торрентом пользуюсь уже около 10 лет  :Cheesy:

----------


## PavelA

Вот такая тема с китайским пользователем Аваста:
http://forum.avast.com/index.php?top...;boardseen#new

Предположение о том, что падают "сборки" определенные, не совсем получается корректной.

----------

*thyrex*

----------


## sergey888

> Вот такая тема с китайским пользователем Аваста:
> http://forum.avast.com/index.php?top...;boardseen#new
> 
> Предположение о том, что падают "сборки" определенные, не совсем получается корректной.


Ну определенные это конечно не совсем верно, 99% сборок с предустановленным ПО идут с этим патчем. Он вообще очень распространён.  :Wink: 
И только самые мудрые пользуются чистыми пиратками  :Cheesy:

----------


## mkl

Позволю себе несколько подробностей.
Из нескольких десятков машин  с разными версиями XP, от SP2 до SP3 и установленным обновляемым авастом пострадала пока одна. С SP2, вероятно, пиратским.
В журнале аваста такие мелкие подробности не зафиксировались.
sfc /scannow отработала без замечаний (???), хотя файла tcpip.sys просто не было.
Совсем уж собрался скопировать из dllcache, но пока загонял курсор, аваст съел и его  :Smiley: 
Других вирусов на машинке не было - проверял свежим cureit.
Далее - по технологии, остановить аваст, запустить 2-й фикс, для старых машинок, обновиться...
Всё же, похоже, охотился за определенной версией...

----------

